# [XORG-X11] probleme avec xorgconfig [resolu]

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

Voila mon probleme.

Je viens d'installer Gentoo.

j'ai donc emerger xorg-x11, tout c'est bien passe .

j'ai voulu generer automatiquement mon xorg.conf avec Xorg -configure j'ai un joli message d'erreur et aucune creation du fichier xorg.conf.new dans le repertoire root.

j'ai donc voulu le faire manuellement avec la command : xorgconfig

et j'ai un message d'erreur : bash : xorgconfig : command not found ????

avez vous une piste ?

Merci.

----------

## jcTux

Je te conseillerais de suivre la section de la documentation dédiée à l'installation de X :  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

JC

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

C'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai suivie le tuto à la lettre.

J'ai bien emerger xorg-x11 (pas d'erreur d'install) ensuite fait env-update et source /etc/profile

j'ai fait ensuite un Xorg -configure un beau message d'erreur, aucun xorg.conf.new dans root.

et quand je veux faire le semi auto xorgconfig il me dit bash : xorgconfig : command not found.

 :Question: 

----------

## KeNNys

Re,

Je vais peut etre desinstaller xorg-x11 et le reinstaller.

soit ensuite le reinstaller ou installer juste xorg-serveur.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue sur le forum !  :Smile: 

Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions (paragraphe 3/3). Merci d'avance !  :Wink: 

Pour ton problème : malheureusement, la doc francophone n'est plus à jour !  :Sad: 

Vois plutôt la documentation anglaise

En résumé : les dernières versions de xorg reposent sur HAL et ne demandent pratiquement plus de configuration manuelle.

Dans bien des cas, le xorg.conf n'est donc plus nécessaire.

Deux petites remarques aussi :

- contrairement à certains autres OS, les messages d'erreur Linux ne sont pas là pour faire joli : il n'est pas inutile de nous les donner !  :Wink: 

- réinstaller sans savoir pourquoi on le fait n'a pas de sens sous Linux !  :Wink: 

----------

## KeNNys

Ok l'ami,

merci pour ta reponse, donc ssi j'ai bien compris le xorg.conf n'ets plus utile comme avant.

donc je me retrouve avec un autre probleme

/etc/init.d/hald start

je ne peux pas car hald n'existe pas   :Question: 

----------

## KeNNys

ok pour hald c'est bon.

emerge hal et voili voilou  :Wink: 

----------

